# Farm GPS



## coltleader (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am here with a question about the concept of the farm GPS. I think I am the only one that doesn't own one in my area. Specifically, what do you all know about the raven cruizer. That is the only one that I know of. Is it simple to use? Any advice would help me. Thanks.


----------

